# Köderboot oder ähnliches



## Ingo Bingo (12. September 2004)

Hallo Angler/innen :m ,

Ich bin neu hier und ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich möchte ein kleines Boot haben, womit ich meinen Köder oder Futter zum Friedfisch oder Raubfischangeln "weit" aufs Wasser raus bekomme. Natürlich kann man welche kaufen, aber ich habe nicht das nötige Kleingeld dafür, also möchte ich mir eins bauen. Muss nicht unbedingt ferngesteuert sein. Wenn Ihr Bauanleitungen kennt oder besitzt, wäre ich für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar.

Vielen Dank im vorraus.|wavey: 

Mfg
Ingo Bingo


----------



## Fangnix (13. September 2004)

*AW: Köderboot oder ähnliches*

Wilkommen am Board, Ingo

Ich hab mal Modellbau gemacht und kann dir sagen, günstig wird das auf keinen Fall!
Ob selbstebaut oder gekauftes Boot umgebaut, Modellbau ist teuer!!! Und einfach wird das auch nicht sein, das Boot mus ja noch dicht sein, muss die richtige Wasserlage behalten, usw.

Fangnix


----------



## Lotte (13. September 2004)

*AW: Köderboot oder ähnliches*

moin-moin,

 wenn du dir ein ganz einfaches boot kaufst ist das noch nicht soooo teuer!!! und unter ein gummiband kannste die hauptschnur  durchführen !!! raus damit und ein kleiner anschlag und dein  köder ist weit draußen.

 übrigens|welcome:


----------



## Geraetefetischist (13. September 2004)

*AW: Köderboot oder ähnliches*

Geht nicht gibts nicht. Es geht alles, und Günstig meist auch:
http://www.cologne-carp-connection.de/apportal/index.php?site=theme_detail&artaction=show&themeid=11&artid=102&boardid=65 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Lotte (13. September 2004)

*AW: Köderboot oder ähnliches*

moin-moin,

 @geraetefetischist: für die seite mußte auch ne zugangsberechtigung haben!!!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (13. September 2004)

*AW: Köderboot oder ähnliches*

Na dann viel Spass beim Registrieren.

Versuche mal nur den Text einzustellen. Aber die Bilder sollte man besser auch haben, sonst erkennt man nicht viel.



> Köderboote - es geht auch billig
> 
> Ganz Europa wird von hochferngesteuerten, hochtechnisierten und hochteuren Köderbooten bestimmt! Ganz Europa? Nein, denn in einem kleinen Dorf schon fast am Rande Ostfrieslands proben simple Bootsveteranen den Aufstand...
> 
> ...



Die 150-200€ sind ws. inklusive Bootsrute, Multi und Geflochtener schnur. Das Restliche Material kann kaum über 50€ kommen, wenn der Rumpf nicht so Teuer ist. Antrieb und Batterie bewegen sich jedenfalls irgendwo zwischen 15-25€.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## msdstefan (14. September 2004)

*AW: Köderboot oder ähnliches*

Ich hab 2 Köderboote bei Ebay gekauft. So ab 100 Euro alles inklusive gehts los. Ich hab am Bootsrumpf außen einen Messingdraht, der schräg in Fahrtrichtung zeigt. Da schieb ich den Wirbel drauf. Bin ich an der Angelstelle angekommen, fahr ich das Boot einfach rückwärts. Dann gleitet der Wirbel vom Draht und der Köder bleibt liegen. 
Ich hänge noch ein Bild an von den Fängen.


----------



## Ingo Bingo (14. September 2004)

*AW: Köderboot oder ähnliches*

Erst einmal -- Danke für EURE schnellen Antworten. Ich werde sehen was ich mir daraus nehmen werde bzw umsetzen könnte..vielleicht klappt es ja auch aus leichtmetall oder alu..mein bruder ist metallbauer..der wird mir bestimmt helfen...ich versuche es zumindestens...naja

mit dankenden Grüßen

Ingo Bingo


----------



## catchthefish (20. September 2004)

*AW: Köderboot oder ähnliches*

Moin erst einmal
also ich bin grade dabei mein Modellboot ( SL Anja von Graupner )
in ein Köderboot umzubauen : ich habe es erstmal komplett abgedichtet
weil es nämlich schon mal abgesoffen ist.c ) An den Rumpf baue ich 
nun noch zwei Auslieger ( aus zwei Plastikflaschen von ALDI ).
Hinten baue ich eine Platte an, auf die dann der Köder oder das Blei gelegt werden kann ( oder habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge?? ).
Dann muss man es nur noch herrunterzupfen.Ich stell auch noch Fotos 
rein.

Dann am über nächsten Wochenende werden wir es testen.

Danke für Tipps im vorraus!! 


Gruß:catchthefish :v 
und einen ganz besonderen gruß an ingobingeringo


----------



## p_regius (20. September 2004)

*AW: Köderboot oder ähnliches*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann viel Spass beim Registrieren.


Hab mich da mal extra registriert, so aus Neugier.
Wenn ich dann auf Deinen Link hämmer kommt folgendes:
_Aus einem der folgenden Gründe fehlt Ihnen die Berechtigung, diese Seite zu betreten: _

_Sie sind im Forum nicht angemeldet. Einige Bereiche und Funktionen im Forum sind nur für angemeldete Benutzer zugänglich. Bitte nutzen Sie die Eingabemöglichkeit auf dieser Seite, um sich anzumelden. __Falls Sie nicht registriert sind, können Sie dies hier tun__. _
_Ihr Benutzeraccount könnte gesperrt worden sein. Melden Sie sich gegebenenfalls ab und kontaktieren den zuständigen Administrator. _
_Es gibt Bereiche im Forum, die bestimmten Benutzer vorbehalten sind. Sie haben Möglicherweise versucht einen solchen Bereich zu betreten. _
_Angemeldet als:__*p_regius*_
Der Bereich der Seite ist anscheinend für normalsterblich Registrierte zusätzlich gesperrt. #c ;+


----------



## Ferry (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Köderboot oder ähnliches*

Hallo Jungs,

hatte wenig Zeit in den letzten Wochen...

Für alle, die Futterboote interessieren, Anleitungen benötigen etc., schaut mal 
unter www.tacklebrother.de 
Da gibts viele Anregungen. 

Grüße cl


----------



## HD4ever (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Köderboot oder ähnliches*



			
				msdstefan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab 2 Köderboote bei Ebay gekauft. So ab 100 Euro alles inklusive gehts los. Ich hab am Bootsrumpf außen einen Messingdraht, der schräg in Fahrtrichtung zeigt. Da schieb ich den Wirbel drauf. Bin ich an der Angelstelle angekommen, fahr ich das Boot einfach rückwärts. Dann gleitet der Wirbel vom Draht und der Köder bleibt liegen.
> Ich hänge noch ein Bild an von den Fängen.


 ....mhm - ja nich soooo schlecht die Idee   |kopfkrat    #6


----------



## guenter05 (24. November 2004)

*AW: Köderboot oder ähnliches*

*HI ZUSAMMEN!!!*

*hab grad eure beiträge gelesen....*

*also ich baue gerade das 3 boot ( freunde haben meines gesehen ). also mit ein wenig geschick ist so ein teil in ein paar stunden fertig!! es ist nicht schwer so ein 'boilie-taxi' zu bauen! das material für das boot bekommt man bei jeder tischlerei um 10.-*
*ein wenig teurer wird die elektronik dafür, da muß man schon ca 200.- rechnen!!!!!! (motoren. wellen, sender, empfänger usw ) ist aber immer noch billiger als eines zu **kaufen! gib gern auskünfte.... ist ja kein geheimnis :q*

*frohes auslegen ... #6*

*günter*


----------



## Fliegenfisch (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Köderboot oder ähnliches*

Also ich möcht nun auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben.  |bla:  |bla:  |bla: 

Ich hab mir nach langen stöbern im Net bei vopi die Bauanleitung für ein Baitboot runtergeladen und ausgedruckt.

Das Boot wurde von Vopi entwickelt ( er verkauft die Teile auch fertig gebaut )

Na ja was soll ich viel sagen Bilder sagen hier mehr.

und zum Preis : Fernsteuerung mit Akkus und 2 Fahrtenreglern sowie 2 Servos und Empfänger ~ 180 Euros.

Kleinmaterial Kleber und Farbe sowie Holz 70 Euro 

Bei Frage schreibt einfach ins Board

Fliegenfisch


----------



## Fliegenfisch (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Köderboot oder ähnliches*

Nochmal Bilder  |uhoh:  |uhoh:  |uhoh:  |uhoh:  |uhoh: 

Also die ( volle ) Flasche dient nur zum Größenvergleich  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Fliegenfisch (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Köderboot oder ähnliches*

Die letzten  |supergri 

Da gehen 4 KILO Leckerli für unser Freunde rein. :q  :q  :q 

Gruß


----------



## Lenzibald (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Köderboot oder ähnliches*

Servus
Schauts mal auf  http://www.derschweighofer.at
Da bekommst Fernsteuerungen ink Servos und Empfänger ab 50euro reichen für ein Köderboot vollkommen aus da die Reichweite dieser Anlagen über Wasser ca 2km Beträgt. Ein Boot bekommst auch so um die maximal 150 bis 200 euro muß man halt ein bischen umbauen die Dinger. Hab mal so ne Motoryacht mit Außenboarder gehabt und ging schnell zum umbaun damit man Köder rausfahren kann.


----------



## hecht 1 (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Köderboot oder ähnliches*

|welcome: guck mal auf futterboot.de Die sind preiswert!#6


----------

